# Using a VIP622 with a Dish500?



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

We are going to Florida for the winter, and the campground we're staying out for several months doesn't have cable.

I have a Dish500 mounted on a tri-pod, that I use to use with the Dishplayer.

I know I won't get HD channel, because the Dish500 only sees the 110 & 119 sats.

Plugging in the 500 directly to the 622, will it work!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure, it will work fine, and you'll get SOME HD, just nothing that is on 129 (or 61.5).


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Is the 72.7 & 77 sats replacing the 110 & 119 sats?

I found a Turbo HD 1000.4 Dish online that has 61.5 72.7 & 77 degree sats.

I'm only using 1 VIP622 at this point, but the legacy equipment that was installed by dish in 1999 for the Dishplayers is in still in place.

They are still aimed at the 110 &119 degree sats, along with a seperate dish aimed at 61.5.

The system works well, but I'm missing some HD channels I'm entitled to see, and I understand that I have to get a TurboHD 1000.4 Eastern arc 61.5 72.7 77 degree dish.

What I want to know is if I buy one of these dishes online to use on a tri-pod for RV use, will I lose my local channels, and other programming that I all ready have?

Dish makes this very difficult to understand with all these satellites for different parts of the country.

I guess what I'm asking is if I buy this 1000.4 dish will it work in Florida, and NY for all the programming I'm getting now?

It's no big expense under $100, but before I buy it will it work?

As far as my home anntenna system I will call Dish in the spring to upgrade my equipment.

What I love about them in particular, if you don't read about the changes online like this forum, you would never know that you need a new dish aimed at a different sat to get these HD channels your already paying for! They won't tell you!:nono:


----------



## Doug in NC (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys and gals, just joined, been on here several times before, but never registered.
I'm having problems with my 622 DVR, but will post a new topic on that later.

To answer some of the questions as to this posting, I had the new Turbo HD satellite put up last week, and yes Dish called me me about removing my old 110 and 119 dish, plus another one for local channels 61.5. Everything went well, had a very good tech come do the change over. So Dish is calling some of us to modify the dish direction with a new dish.

As for your answer Singleaction, I live half way between NY and FL and I get all my locals from 61.5, and a year and a half ago I got the NYC locals with the same dish on 61.5, but remember it was a sepreate dish and now all are on this new Turbo HD dish.

Have you thought about using an externel antennea when in FL if the 61.5 for locals doesn't work?

Good Luck.......


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can set up the D500 to see either 110 and 119 or 119 and 129, it will work either way.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Singleaction - my question to you is what LNB is on that Dish500 ?

Your answer will determine what kind of cabling you need.

My advice would be to replace whatever is there now with a DishProPlus TWIN - this way, you would only need a single cable into the RV , and you would use a DishProPlus Separator into the Sat Inputs on the 622.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I just bought a VIP 622 (reman) off of EBay(always check receiver ID number with Dish network before purchase,smart card number too).Dish Network could not get it to authorize with my Dish 500(119&110)(troubleshoot number 129),they said I needed their 1000.2 Dish(119&110&129) and since I carry their DHPP the cost would be $15.

So now after the install because I don't have an HDTV I don't have HD programming yet(AT250),but when I get a HDTV HD programming will be just one phone call away,it's good to be ready.


----------

